# Pavel Podkolzine workout



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Pavel Podkolzine was supposed to workout today June 6, for NBA scouts. Anyboby has any early news? Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Think Jake Tskakalidas with handles.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

Chad Ford said (on Chicago ESPN radio) that he blew everybody away and played his way up to top six. He said everybodys jaws hit the floor.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

That is interesting.

He is the type of player you might see cause other teams to try and trade up in the draft because there are a few teams that need size. With the Clippers sitting at 6 and needing a Center to replace Kandi, you might see teams scrambling to get Miami's 5th pick. Then again, Miami needs size to replace Mourning, and does he pass Bosh and go to Toronto at 4?

Good news for those 3 teams regardless, as it adds another coveted big man to the lottery.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

*Pavel Podkolzine*

Chad Ford said (on Chicago ESPN radio) that Pavel Podkolzine
blew everybody away and played his way up to top six. He said everybodys jaws hit the floor.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm a Bucks fan so I'm hoping somebody drops to them. They have three picks so I hope they pick three big guys and two pan out.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

What teams is he supposed to try out for?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

As a Knick FAN, I know my team needs size. I'm hoping a big man slips in the draft, and the Knicks would have the common sense to drat and keep the body. I'm hoping that we could get Pavel. I know a ot of guys posting are hoping for either Sofo or Sweeney, but we need a Center, not an undersized PF/C. We Also have to get Milos Vujanic signed and in NY so fans have some hope and something to root for. Knick fans have to see beyond making the playoffs, I know I want a Championship in NY after 30 years. We should never settle for just making the playoffs otherwise we turn into the Minnesota Timberwolves, and that's not cool is it? I hope we can find a way to get Pavel in a NY unifrom. I'll take the risks as long as we can suit him up. Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

By the way, I tried to get that interview/radio show that Chris Ford did. Can't get it. If you have a link, help a brother out. I hope the Knicks can get this guy. Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>McCabeEvanston</b>!
> Chad Ford said (on Chicago ESPN radio) that he blew everybody away and played his way up to top six. He said everybodys jaws hit the floor.


i'm really skeptical about this guy blowing anyone away,how about a link here before we get too carried away.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm sure he will take Jake's place as the new SHAQ STOPPER


----------



## bball43jones (Jun 2, 2003)

Here is a link. Apparently Chad Ford isn't the only one getting carried away. He is now being hyped as going at #4.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6415542


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

like i've said before even i can win a best of Seven competition if i'm not playing against anyone. These workouts against no competition crack me up. He may be great...but jumping up so high off of something like this is a high stakes leap of faith that i can't believe so many teams still fall into.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

"In one half-hour workout he blew American big men Chris Kaman and Chris Bosh out of the water. "

I had been re-thinking my idea of kaman to the Clips. This is more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> "In one half-hour workout he blew American big men Chris Kaman and Chris Bosh out of the water. "
> 
> I had been re-thinking my idea of kaman to the Clips. This is more fuel to the fire.


Kaman will be out there working and competing while the 18 year old will be hanging out in the frigid temps of his hometown icing his bad ankles. I wish the guy well, but i'm suspicious.


----------



## bball43jones (Jun 2, 2003)

If you want to see some video of him in action go to the ESPN NBA page and click on the video link titled "International Flavor".


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

I am not completely sold on Pavel Podkolzine, because he barely played in Italy. However can 100 scouts be wrong?

This is nice example that none is a lock in the lottery after the first three. Even guys like Ford , Kaman or Lampe could slip out of the lottery, because you never know who will show up in the private work outs.


----------



## bball43jones (Jun 2, 2003)

When watching the video hit the pause button right after he dunks on the break and check out the faces of West and the others on the sideline. The mouths hanging open are hilarious.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Pretty impressive stuff. Not sure I would take the chance on him above 4 but interesting nonetheless!!! 

20 days and [email protected]


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

My concern with big Pavel is his injury history. When someone that young and that large has foot and ankle problems, he may never recover. If he gets injured, he'll be anxious to get in the game, train hard to recover, then tr-injure himself. Sounds like Grant Hill. But that's getting too far ahead. Teams will take a chance on Pavel because the payoff could be enourmous. 

But these days, anyone over 7' who can run gets attention from NBA scouts.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Interesting article. I had an idea that he would have a decent workout, that's why I wanted info on him. This is just the tip of the proverbial iceberg. I'm sure he is going to have more workouts with certain teams, against competition and it will probably be like last year with Yao Ming. Yao Ming didn't look all that great against competion initially in those workouts, but look at him now. Who wouldn't want Yao Ming on their respective team. I think a team would take him regardless of his injury history. I think the only hindrance for him would be his contract situation. I read somewhere he is linked with a team in Europe for ten years or something like that. Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud!


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

I have him going to the Bucks with the #8 pick.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

He looked awfully uncoordinated in the video. He is not even close to the skill level Yao displayed in workouts but he is about 3 years younger. Truthfully...who knows. Sugar or sh..? If he can hit a spot up jumper and block shots he is worth a top5 pick. If he can truly be coordinated in the post he is probably more valuable than Carmello Anthony.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> He looked awfully uncoordinated in the video. He is not even close to the skill level Yao displayed in workouts but he is about 3 years younger. Truthfully...who knows. Sugar or sh..? If he can hit a spot up jumper and block shots he is worth a top5 pick. If he can truly be coordinated in the post he is probably more valuable than Carmello Anthony.



Yes, but did you see how he posted his agent up for that sweet fade away jumper


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think he look un-coordinated at all. I'm very surprised at the conditioning of his body. This guy is huge and very athletic looking. 

Not only that, but he was knocking down 3-pointers.

And everyone seems to be on this injury kick thing for him, but someone who actually knows about this guy overseas has said the injury was minor and he has never had repeated problems.

So why was Yao rated so much higher than this guy?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The guy is still young. If he is uncoordinated now, it won't be long before he gets his act together. Now I really want to rant on the Knicks now. Only the Knicks could pull this off. They don't win enough games to get in the playoffs this year, but didn't lose enough to be a player in the LEBRON JAMES Sweepstakes. On top of that, if Pavel continues to shine in these workouts, the Knicks would have lost a shot at getting him also, no way this guy falls to the ninth pick in the draft. I'm not settling for Kaman either! Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> like i've said before even i can win a best of Seven competition if i'm not playing against anyone. These workouts against no competition crack me up. He may be great...but jumping up so high off of something like this is a high stakes leap of faith that i can't believe so many teams still fall into.


i agree,some of these guys look great in workouts and are lost in the game,you cant judge how they adjust to the speed,on the other hand some teams after the top 3 may think what the heck if you cant gamble on a 7-4 guy who can you gamble on.the only thing that would worry me,like in any bigman,is the injury bug.i would want to make sure he was healthy,he may be the next ilgauskus or ming for all we know,i bet there is a pretty frantic search by nba gm's to get more info on this guy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some quotes from Insider --

"Holy sh--!" one NBA GM told Insider. "He's amazing."

"I don't believe what I just saw," another GM told Insider. "That's the most potent combination of size, strength and agility I've seen since Shaq."

"What does Yao Ming do that he doesn't?" another GM said. "Yao's feel for the game at this point is much better, but from a physical standpoint, he's more explosive."

"He'll go anywhere from four to seven," one GM said.

"He won't get past six," said another.

He had two hundred scouts and NBA gms there watching him in that workout.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

another big z, do you want your team taking a risk on a potentially dominant center. down the road he could develop problems at the end of his career or who knows it might start earlier. none of us really know what injury problems he has had and if they are reaccuring or not. if there was no question about his health then he would be top 3 over anthony. really though, an 18 year old with foot problems (no matter what the severity) is still scary imo to use a high pick on. mid first round teams can take a chance on someone like that but high lottery teams may have wasted a pick for a high caliber player for a 18 year old giant with foot problems. then again thats what the draft is about.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Pavel Podkolzine*

I hear that this 7'4", 300 pound Siberian could even go as high as #5 in the draft. Honestly, I dunno if he'll go that high but I'm pretty sure that he'll be a lottery pick. What team do u think will end up picking him??


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I rather take a chance on a 7'5" C, than a 6'8" C/PF. What do you think? I wish the Knicks have a chance to get him. Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*I'm Hollering at Layden*

Yes sir Tap, we need A big man no doubt. I saw the video on PAvel , did you ? He looked pretty good. I hope lardass layden was watching


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Laydensucks, you need to Holla Louder! There is a post here that Milos is staying in Europe another year. I'm trying to verify that right now, but can't your man Layden do anything right? You miss out Lebron. Anthony, Darko, and possibly this Russian guy also. Layden has to hit a homerun this offseason, or he has to go. What type of team do the Knicks have? What direction is he trying to take the team? I rather gamble on a legit 7 footer than an undersized PF/C. Those Marcus Fizer's and Corliss Williams of the world don't impress me, and aren't worth sh!t. Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud! Layden depresses me so I'm going to tone down a bit...:sigh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> "What does Yao Ming do that he doesn't?" another GM said. "Yao's feel for the game at this point is much better, but from a physical standpoint, he's more explosive."


Yao Ming had competed against NBA competition before he got drafted. Pavel has barely played vs. Euro competition. Big, big risk but no bigger than Chris Freakin' Bosh I guess.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Found this in Raptors forum:

http://broadband.espn.go.com/player...k.espn_page.wmv 

Nice video man, DAYUM that guy looked good. His footage looked better than Darko's but I've seen 30 seconds of both so what do I know. Yeah, Bosh is FRAILE, hate to say this but could be a Griffin case taking time to develop. Podkolzin, even if he isnt a huge hit, will make a significant contribution considering his size in the East. Looked more mobile and ripped than Yao.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

What did that video show?? It showed absolutely nothing, wow, so he can run. Personally, i'd expect a basketball player to be able to run, his agility in that video look a tad better than mursean, and that aint much.


----------

